# My Black and tan IPB 14'



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

I got this IPB 14 a few months ago just haven't had a chance to upload it. But i love this boat! And brad gives the best customer service ever! Im a freshman in college and was able to purchase this myself.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Sweet looking boat. I love the color scheme. Been enjoying my IPB 14 so far!


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

thanks man i love this boat! it does everything i need it to do.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

The boat looks GREAT! How do you like the 25 four stroke on there? How low does it sit on the back? I have a Mariner 15 on mine but i am going to repower soon.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

I love the 25 4 stroke on there! and it doesn't squat much at all. runs great!


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

Love the look! Have you GPS'd the top speed yet? Interested to know how it performs with a 25...also, what's the pitch on that stainless prop?


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

That boat look bad ass! Although, that platform look pretty tall, wouldn't want to fall off that one.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats!
Diggin the color scheme, got the same ;D 
I have a 2 stroke merc 25 and it hauls


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great color scheme!  

Congrats on being able to purchase while a freshman in college...good for you brother! Your parents must be proud........


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats sweeeet!!!
becarefulwiththatflimsytillerextension.........


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

thanks guys... yea i need to get a nice tiller extension soon.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

anybody have a preference on which tiller extension is better???


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't do better than Carbon Marine in the tiller department . High quality , 
lightweight , great service . Oh , and by the way , what in the world is a 
college freshman doing with the good sense to buy that boat ?


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Can't do better than Carbon Marine in the tiller department . High quality ,
> lightweight , great service . Oh , and by the way , what in the world is a
> college freshman doing with the good sense to buy that boat ?


haha one that is going to community college for two years and then transferring to a 4 year college after that.. saving money...and one that got my trailer and motor for a good deal. i also restored a boat and made a profit off of it which helped me buy this one... and I love to fish and couldn't resist the price of the boat!!!


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

got all my lights and stuff wired up.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks clean.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

With the platform that high and such a small skiff. Make sure you wear your swim suit. At some point someone on that platform will get wet!


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Looks clean.


thanks!! ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

save all your lunch money and i'll sell you a tiller ext......


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

NIce RIde.
Is that the 3 cylinder 25 Merc?

I thinking of putting one on a IPB14.

Capt HiC

InshoreNation.com


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> NIce RIde.
> Is that the 3 cylinder 25 Merc?
> 
> I thinking of putting one on a IPB14.
> ...


Thanks, yea it is.


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

hows your speed , hole shot etc.


Thanks in advance

Capt. HiC
www.InshoreNation.com


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> hows your speed , hole shot etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


still havent actually got a number for my speed no way to tell yet but it fly's! hole shot: its almost like its shooting out of a puddle; jumps on plane fast


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry to bring up an old post, but how long is that push pole?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sweet skiff. Were do u keep bait


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Sorry to bring up an old post, but how long is that push pole?


its a 21ft


----------



## Troutmaster (Nov 3, 2013)

How does that boat ride I have a good deal on one and don't know if I want to pull the trigger.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I have had mine for about 6 months, I am pretty happy with mine.


----------



## waltonleddy (Jul 7, 2013)

Any chance you could post some pics of it in the water? Thinking of repowering mine with a 25. Just don't know if it will be too heavy. Also did you have to get the taller platform to accommodate the size of the motor?


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I went from a merc 15 2stroke to a 25 2stroke. just over 20 pounds of difference on the engine. Boat seems to sit the same in the water as with the 15. I can't think that it sits even an inch lower. As far as a Johnson 25, they are not much over 100 pounds as far as I know. Well worth the weight sacrifice for the holeshot and top end, if ya ask me.


----------

